

Show HN: startupfindr - Search Engine over Startups - deepinsand
http://startupfindr.com/

======
jonknyc
Just have to clear the US locations from the filters and you can find other
startups - the international geocoding isn't so great, though.

------
FlyingSnake
Looks like its only US centered. No trace of European/Australian/Asian
startups.

